# Canadian Honda Slugfest: HS621K2CS vs. HS720CC



## Center Mass (Mar 11, 2015)

Since it is starting to look like I will be going to Canada next Fall to get the machine I want. I have it narrowed down to the above two, neither of which is available in the U.S.

Could someone list the pros and cons of each. Most important are the Torque and HP ratings since that will likely be the deciding factor.

The 621 has a 1/2" wider clearing width and a 1" taller intake, so small advantage there.

The 720CC is rated at clearing 50 tons per hour, the 621 36 tons per hour.
The 720CC has the GS190 187 CC engine while the 621 has the GX160T2 163 CC engine. Can anyone post the Torque and HP ratings for both those engines ?

The 720CC dry weight 84 lbs and the 621 97 lbs. 

The 621 is about $550 more in price. It does have Electric start that the 720CC does not have and also the Short Chute Guide Handle standard, that must be purchased as an accessory for the 720CC. Does anyone know what the other factors are that account for the rest of the $550 price difference ?

Honda lists the 720CC uses as " Professional Contractors & Residential Snow removal" and the 621 uses as " Residential Snow removal ". Q: Why isn't the 621 listed as uses: " Professional Contractors" since it has the GX Commercial series engine and the product costs $550 more than the 720CC ?


----------



## hawkerxj (Feb 18, 2015)

Performance Curves
GS190
http://engines.honda.com/content/images/models/curves/GS190.gif
GX160
http://engines.honda.com/content/images/models/curves/GX160.gif


----------



## Freezn (Mar 1, 2014)

I would advise anyone who has a chance to purchase a new Honda HS621 to do so. The HS621 has been around since 1992 and continues to have a proven performance track record, proven reliability record, and loyal customer base. Parts for these machines are readily available and the machines themselves hold their value over time. I'm sure the HS720cc is also a very capable machine, but it's still the new kid on the block with much to prove.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2011)

Center Mass said:


> The 621 is about $550 more in price. It does have Electric start that the 720CC does not have and also the Short Chute Guide Handle standard, that must be purchased as an accessory for the 720CC. Does anyone know what the other factors are that account for the rest of the $550 price difference ?


The HS720 is manufactured at a recently-updated Honda plant in the USA; this includes the casting and machining of the engine. The HS622 is made in a less-efficient plant in Japan. It is more difficult (time, materials, labor, etc.) to build an HS622, and it is more costly to ship (literally a ship) it from Japan vs. trucking an HS720 up from the Honda plant in North Carolina.


----------



## Center Mass (Mar 11, 2015)

Robert: 

Thanks for the accounting of the rest of the difference in price between the two products and thats fine and it makes sense.

But, lets get down to the nitty gritty of comparing the two engines. Can you lay out for us some of the Technical goodness that you are so well known for on this forum ?

Freezn makes a good point about one having a long time proven track record and the other one, not so long and that is important. Who does not like a proven winner?

What I would really like to hear is the technical pros and cons of each engine. The 621 is a GX Commercial Engine, but seems to make less power than the slightly larger GS engine of the 702. But, for a machine that will be used a lot, which one am I better off with ?

Maybe Honda will let this forum design their next Single stage model. How about an updated 621 with the next size larger than the 160CC GX series engine, the remote chute control from the 720AS and a folding handle and electric start. We will call it the HS820CAS. It will break all sales records. LOL.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2011)

Center Mass said:


> What I would really like to hear is the technical pros and cons of each engine. The 621 is a GX Commercial Engine, but seems to make less power than the slightly larger GS engine of the 702. But, for a machine that will be used a lot, which one am I better off with ?


GX160: Aluminum block, cast-iron cylinder sleeve, overhead valve / pushrod design. Metal timing gear, traditional-style cylinder head and block. Suitable for daily, commercial use. Shares very few parts with the more-widely sold lawn mower version, the GXV160, so more costly to manufacture. Less power than GS190. 

GS190: Aluminum block, cast-iron cylinder sleeve, overhead valve, overhead camshaft, toothed timing belt, and uni-block (diagonal-split) design. Shares 70% of parts with the vertical-shaft GSV190 used on commercial lawn mowers. Significantly less costly to manufacture. More power & torque than GX160.


----------



## hawkerxj (Feb 18, 2015)

Some other notes on these engines. Based on this comparison they appear fairly similar other than slightly more power to the GS190. 
Honda Engines | Small Engine Models, Manuals, Parts, & Resources | Official Site
Other things to note from the specs on these engines:
The GS190 is lighter than the GX160 and is not reccomended for construction/industrial use, or for generators. Making things lighter usually cost more money, due to more exotic materials being required to perform as well as steel, unless you sacrifice reliability.
I think the GS190 is cheaper partially because it was designed to be more modular and share more parts with other models. There are usually some sacrifices made when designing like this.
The GX160 was designed as a reliable overhead valve motor. It has a gear drive cam(steel) driven off the forged crank, and uses pushrod for the valves.
The GS190 is an timing belt driven "overhead cam" made of resin and uses unconventional rockers to reduce the overall height. There is no mention of the crank being forged, cast, billet ect.
I'm sure the GS190 would last a while, but for me, the forged crank and gear driven cam (made of steel) on the GX160 would be what I want.


----------



## RoyP (Oct 16, 2014)

Flip a coin...!!!!!!


----------



## Blue Hill (Mar 31, 2013)

Center Mass said:


> Since it is starting to look like I will be going to Canada next Fall to get the machine I want. I have it narrowed down to the above two, neither of which is available in the U.S.


I received a Honda lawnmower as a retirement gift a year ago. I picked it out of a catalogue from a gift service. Turns out the mower is an American model (no difference other than decals) but Honda in Canada won't honor the warranty. If I were to have trouble, I would have to take the mower to the nearest American Honda dealer. Even [email protected] couldn't help me out. It's a Honda, so trouble is less likely, but you might want to check this out when cross border shopping.


----------



## dhazelton (Dec 8, 2014)

If you're using this to manage a property I would buy whichever one you could get back up and running more quickly if something should fail.


----------

